#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  Cliente com radio N e na torre com radio ac

## Wesleyrosa

Sera q da certo colocar no cliente litebeam m5 sendo q na torre tem rocket ac para planos de 4 a 5 megas 

Enviado via LG-K430 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## Leonamsm

Basta liberar as frequências l, utilizamos aki sem nenhum problema 

Enviado via Moto G Play usando UnderLinux App

----------


## Wesleyrosa

> Basta liberar as frequências l, utilizamos aki sem nenhum problema 
> 
> Enviado via Moto G Play usando UnderLinux App


Quantos megas vc vende neste modelo

Enviado via LG-K430 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## dalexandre

Não se recomenda esta prática, pois isso irá reduzir (limitar) drasticamente a capacidade do AP AC ou seja os Rádios AC irão se comportar em modo N.

----------


## ozielinfo

Funcionar funciona, com firmware atualizado nas duas pontas, mas eu colocaria lite AC nos clientes, por trabalhar em vertical e horizontal ( 2x2 ) e principalmente pela ferramenta de analise de frequencia ( em tempo real ) disponivel na linha ac que ao meu ver foi a melhor coisa que a ubnt lançou nos ultimos 5 anos ( fica muito facil analisar qual canal esta poluido tanto no cliente como na torre ) Agora não iria usar ac pelo desempenho do ac que na minha opinião não é melhor nem pior que o sistema convencional.

----------


## Wesleyrosa

> Funcionar funciona, com firmware atualizado nas duas pontas, mas eu colocaria lite AC nos clientes, por trabalhar em vertical e horizontal ( 2x2 ) e principalmente pela ferramenta de analise de frequencia ( em tempo real ) disponivel na linha ac que ao meu ver foi a melhor coisa que a ubnt lançou nos ultimos 5 anos ( fica muito facil analisar qual canal esta poluido tanto no cliente como na torre ) Agora não iria usar ac pelo desempenho do ac que na minha opinião não é melhor nem pior que o sistema convencional.


5 megas em radios N seria bom ou tem q partir para ac ?

Enviado via LG-K430 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## ozielinfo

Diria que depende bastante da quantidade de interferencia, aqui vendo no máximo 3 megas com radios 1x1 (airgrid) quase não tenho 2x2 (nanostation) então não sei qual o real rendimento frente a airgrid mas deve ser melhor sim.
Em uma cidade pequena com pouca interferencia acho que da pra tentar 5 ou 6 mb com N 2x2 mas acho loucura vender mais que isso, vai ter problema pra entregar e tem a questão do link ainda, que geralmente fica carro pros pequenos.
Quanto ao Rádio AC espere dele um rendimento parecido com o sistema N 2x2, a diferença está na facilidade de resolver problemas com interferencia ( minha opinião e uso eles a apenas 3 meses ).
Pra complementar diria que da pra comparar o AC com antigo modo G dos radios 2,4ghz, o rádio ia até 54Mb no modo G mas se preferia usar o modo B (11mb) pois garantia mais estabilidade e geralmente mais velocidade frente ao modo G, a diferença que esses rádios novos fazem essa troca automáticamente. Se tiver espectro limpo, boa visada e distancia baixa vai conseguir modular acima de 64 e vai ter um radio AC, se tiver muito ruido ou sem visada ou ainda em grandes distancias o rádio vai se ajustar para 64 ou menos podendo inclusive chegar a velocidade de um simples rádio 5,8ghz em modo A.
Outra dica, evite usar largura de 40mhz pra atender clientes o ideal é 20mhz e lembre-se cliente com sinal ruim e sem visada ou com muita interferencia derruba a qualidade dos outros mesmo que estes estejam 100% a pesar que o airmax ajuda nisso um pouco se configurado corretamente e acredite 99% não fazem esse ajuste ( que seria dar menos prioridade aos clientes com sinal rui e maior para os com sinal bom), ai vc me diz ta mas e ai o sinal dos clientes que ja esta ruim não vai piorar? Bom vai piorar mas pelo menos não vai atrapalhar tanto o sinal dos outros 90% que tem sinal bom e é pra isso que ele serve. 
Me corrijam os espertos de plantão ai se eu estiver errado!

----------

